# Commercial Signatures



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

At the moment, it is not permitted for anyone to have a commercial signature unless they are a sponsor of this forum or a rep for a sponsor of this forum. (If we see anyone who is breeching this rule they will have their signature removed and an infraction issued)

However, we are aware that many of our members have their own businesses or services that they'd like to promote within this bodybuilding community e.g. accountancy, building, legal services etc. We are therefore going to introduce commercial signatures for GOLD members wanting to promote their business for a small fee. We're debating the fee at the moment....so far we're thinking £5 per month with a discounted rate for annual payments.

In order to spot non-permitted commercial signatures all members who are paying for a commercial signature will have a badge so that we'll be able to spot who has and hasn't paid.

I've been contacted by a lot of members requesting commercial signatures and we'd like to be able to offer it.

We want to hear your views on this.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

seems justified and rightly so


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

i think there's better ways of bringing in revenue from UKM

like fckuing tshirts!!!!! argh!!!!!!!

lol - seriously though it's your guys business so just do what you got to do, i think you will see more people removing sigantures than paying though.... it can't be a significant advertising resource for "accountancy, building, legal services etc"....I wouldn't see it bringing in much business. I certainly wouldnt use an accountants just because they posted on here


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> i think there's better ways of bringing in revenue from UKM
> 
> like fckuing tshirts!!!!! argh!!!!!!!
> 
> lol - seriously though it's your guys business so just do what you got to do, i think you will see more people removing sigantures than paying though.... it can't be a significant advertising resource for "accountancy, building, legal services etc"....I wouldn't see it bringing in much business. I certainly wouldnt use an accountants just because they posted on here


It's not a massive revenue but some people like to use and promote services within a community they like e.g. UK-M...a sort of peer referral. And it also suggests that members will deliver on their business/service given their status on UK-M and desire for more referrals.

We wouldn't want the forum littered with everyone having promotional signatures so a small fee would enable some restriction on who can promote. It's not really for the purpose of revenue to be honest....but every litte helps.

This year is the year that we implement a lot of the changes that we've discussed over the years and we can't do it all at once...the 'to do' list is huge! It would be impossible for us to ignore the demand and desire for clothing...trust me...that's burned in our minds! ...we're doing a wide variety of things in the background, e.g. establishing an efficient sales website and ordering and payment stragey that will be utitlised for other things. At the same time, we have so much to juggle! So please, be patient on that one.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Cracking idea IMO and like someone said more money in the coffers of UKM.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

IF they are happy to pay for it then I don't see any reason why not, Long as it doesn't violate the rules etc.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think it's a good idea - one of the great things about forums like this is the opportunity to network, and am all for small businesses and self employed folk being able to promote themselves for what is effectively a very low cost compared to many other methods.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Will I have to change mine?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Will I have to change mine?


It wasn't premitted in the first place, sorry.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Katy said:


> It wasn't premitted in the first place, sorry.


Ok didn't realise, sorry. Had it for about 3years


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Ok didn't realise, sorry. Had it for about 3years


That's ok...lots of people have them despite me making various announcements. I rely on spotting them or people reporting them


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Im in!

Just talking to Lorain at the moment


----------

